# Craftsman 18" bandsaw



## DJones2003 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just bought a Craftsman/Parks 18" wood/metal bandsaw to primarily do resaw work. The saw did not have the single pulley for the wood cutting speed so I am trying to locate one. I was told Morrison has some parts for it. Couple of questions:

Does anyone have one and can give me OD of the pulley?

Recommendations on resaw blades? Can handle up to 1" according to paperwork.

Thanks for any help anyone can give.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/craftsman-18-band-saw.html


http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=14


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

For the pulley, no bloody idea where you get one but if you have a lathe you could fabricate youre own. For the blade, most of what I've heard go as thick as your saw can handle with 1-3tpi


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is a chart to calculate pulley sizes to give feet per minute:

http://vintagemachinery.org/math/sfpm.aspx


----------



## DJones2003 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you for the info. The saw on vintagemachinery is identical to mine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Seriously?*



epicfail48 said:


> For the pulley, no bloody idea where you get one but if you have a lathe you could fabricate youre own.


Are you suggesting that he machine his own pulley which is probably around 6" in diameter on a lathe... from wood? out of metal? ... Even with a 13" South Bend metal lathe, I wouldn't consider making my own pulley, much easier to purchase it from Grainger or other power transmission source. DIY is not the solution to each and every issue which comes up here. :thumbdown: JMO. 

http://www.chicagodiecasting.com/pulley.htm


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Are you suggesting that he machine his own pulley which is probably around 6" in diameter on a lathe... from wood? out of metal? ... Even with a 13" South Bend metal lathe, I wouldn't consider making my own pulley, much easier to purchase it from Grainger or other power transmission source. DIY is not the solution to each and every issue which comes up here. :thumbdown: JMO.
> 
> http://www.chicagodiecasting.com/pulley.htm


Not THE solution, but it is A solution. And yes, I am suggesting it. Wood, plywood, MDF, metal if you can swing it. After all, not like it hasn't been done that way before, never seen a pulley tree myself


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*on line "pulley tree" here*

http://www.chicagodiecasting.com/pulley.htm

a shop built pulley out of wood would have to have a precise bore, a keyway to stop it from rotating, be symetrical about the bore, be of substantial material to resist the torque...etc. that's why they are made out of metal...in a factory... these days...
Older pulleys were made of wood and ran wide flat belts and were huge, not even comparable to modern ones.

I'm not saying it can't be done, only that it shouldn't.


----------



## DJones2003 (Aug 18, 2014)

No metal lathe to turn one or broach machine to make a proper keyway. Will purchase a pulley from Morrison or Grainger was just wondering if anyone had the same machine that could tell me the OD so I could get close to factory original speed. Thanks for the help. Much appreciated!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You want about 3500 FPM*

To get that speed of 3500 FPM you will have to do some math.

Start with the diameter of the wheels at 18" or so.
Find the circumference. 3.14 X diameter in inches which you will have to convert to feet by dividing by 12.
Divide 3500 by that number to get wheel RPMs.
Determine your motor RPMs, 1750 or 3450.
Select a motor pulley of around 3" or so.
Now calculate the arbor pulley based on the RPMs need to give 3500 FPM or your "wheel" RPMs.

There is probably an easier way, but you are on a deserted island and have no internet connection... :blink:

Frank C's link is much easier DUH:

http://vintagemachinery.org/math/sfpm.aspx

Comes out to a 7" machine pulley, using a 3" motor pulley at 1725 for 3482 FPM.


----------



## DJones2003 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks woodnthings. Use to work for an industrial equipment manufacturer so I had a pulley sizes figured for various speeds just was not sure how fast to "spin" it. Get a pulley, new guides, resaw blade, and fence made up and I will be making saw dust! Can't wait.


----------

